# 61cm and 62cm size differences?



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Little confused about the geometry of the C50. Told that I would best fit a 61cm but looking at the 62cm there is only a 3mm difference in TT lengths (58.2 vs 58.5cm). There are some subtle changes in other measures but none over 3mm. Apart from my seatpost being 1cm
lower in a 62cm C50 what would the real difference be. I can't believe these bikes measure that closely. Would there be a noticable difference in handling, center of balance? Anything you experts can help me with would be appreciated.


----------



## atlrider (Nov 17, 2004)

You won't get much help in the upper stratosphere of bike sizes here, or most places. I ride a 61cm and it's hard to get many opinions on the bikes at this end of the range. I can say that there's a big difference between the 60cm and the 61cm. It's where they make a major head tube extension. But between the 61 and 62 it probably comes down to how much stem you want to carry. Lots of opinions on that point. Some say the ideal colnago stem length is 120mm. Others disagree. I'd say if your torso is relatively shorter than the average proportions of most males (compared to leg length), then look at the 61. If it's the other way around, consider either a 120mm stem on the 61cm or the 62cm.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

HighFlyer said:


> Little confused about the geometry of the C50. Told that I would best fit a 61cm but looking at the 62cm there is only a 3mm difference in TT lengths (58.2 vs 58.5cm). There are some subltle changes in other measures but none over 3mm. Apart from my seatpost being 1cm
> lower in a 62cm C50 what would the real difference be. I can't believe these bikes measure that closely. Would there be a noticable difference in handling, center of balance? Anything you experts can help me with would be appreciated.


Their sizing increments is what makes them so attractive in my book.I have a 62cm C50 and a 61cm Dream and the difference is the 3mm difference in tt.like you state. They both measure the same from the center of hub to center of bars still using the 1cm spacer.

About the stem size on colnago bikes as I see it....the trail,wheelbase,bb drop,angles and front center are sort of fixed....stem length isn't and your bike wants your weight on its front wheel as much as it wants it on the back wheel...most bicycles even racing bicycles are set up with extreme weight bias towards the back...now bikes are wonderful things...but get that rat trap up over 40khm while conering hard or descending a col at 120km/h and your going to want that long tiller on your yachts skipper.This goes hand in hand with the Italian way of building bikes...buildem' around front center measurements and balance first....everything else comes later...including but not limited to a longer stem.


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Some excellent points guys, many thanks!


----------

